# nonfunctioning dialysis catheter



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 10, 2011)

How would you code this? nonfunctioning dialysis catheter.


----------



## preserene (Jan 10, 2011)

996.1 Mechanical complication of other vascular device ........ dialysis catheter surgically created.
996.56 due to peritoneal dialysis catheter.
Encounter code -V code for dialysis and dialysis catheter care  56.3x, if that was the reason for encounter.
Hope this gives you some idea


----------

